# Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009



## Admin (Jan 5, 2009)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## kiram (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=91836]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=91836]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=91854]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=91854]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## dalbirk (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=91836]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## dalbirk (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=91854]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Jan 6, 2009)

*Defending the Pag: Sri Veer Savarkar*

I found this [post=91835]post[/post] on "Defending the Pag: Sri Veer Savarkar" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=91902]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Q2. What is the science of religion?*

I found this [post=109]post[/post] on "Q2. What is the science of religion?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Global Perspectives in Science and Sikh Religion*

I found this [post=91208]post[/post] on "Global Perspectives in Science and Sikh Religion" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=91808]post[/post] on "Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara*

I found this [post=91923]post[/post] on "Re: Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?*

I found this [post=91925]post[/post] on "Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Hemkunt?*

I found this [post=91943]post[/post] on "Re: Hemkunt?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?*

I found this [post=91942]post[/post] on "Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=91902]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 8, 2009)

*This Is &quot;naam&quot;...and More...*

I found this [post=84479]post[/post] on "This Is &quot;naam&quot;...and More..." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 8, 2009)

*Do we need &quot;intermediaries&quot; in Sikhism ?*

I found this [post=5470]post[/post] on "Do we need &quot;intermediaries&quot; in Sikhism ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Sinister (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?*

I found this [post=91979]post[/post] on "Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?*

I found this [post=91979]post[/post] on "Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?*

I found this [post=91997]post[/post] on "Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?*

I found this [post=92008]post[/post] on "Re: Q2. What is the science of religion?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=91902]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Jan 9, 2009)

*Harmandir sahib - who laid foundation stone ?*

I found this [post=92022]post[/post] on "Harmandir sahib - who laid foundation stone ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## Hardas Singh (Jan 9, 2009)

*Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith*

I found this [post=1435]post[/post] on "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=92033]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=92044]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord*

I found this [post=92051]post[/post] on "Re: Understanding the Journey of the Devotees of the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 03, January, 2009"


----------

